# [EVDL] Li Lion chipset for BMS



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I reviewed the ATMEL ATA6870 BMS chip last year; you can find a review of
that chip, and a comparison with all the other BMS chips, here:
http://liionbms.com/php/bms_chips_options.php

You can also find a white paper on BMS chips here:
http://liionbms.com/php/wp_bms_chips.php

If you're going to design your own BMS using off-the-shelf ICs, these two
guides should help you hone your choice of IC to the one that will work best
in your application.

Davide


-----
Davide Andrea
http://liionbms.com/php/index.php Elithion 
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Li-Lion-chipset-for-BMS-tp1597355p1598070.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

